# Help with snow on dish



## crwmlw (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi everyone and Happy New Year, I have a question.. I just had the new HD 5LNB Sat put up a few weeks back.. Now because the size of the dish it seems to attract a lot more snow due to size. Last night we had a very mild case of snow/rain.. Enough to cover the dish with snow and lose sat signal (0%). We have it on a chimney on the 2nd story so there is no way I can brush it off, I have to wait for it to fall or melt off. Otherwise when its clear out Im at 92%. Any product or fix I can do to prevent this from happening on the new dish? Thanks, Chuck


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Cant help much but to say if it's easy to hook up a hose, that may help a bit. I dont know if any residual ice will make it easier to get a signal but it's one experiment you may want to try. 

I doubt anyone ever tried roof tape and while plugged in would probably mess up the signal anyways. But maybe that's another long term solution.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I used to have pretty good luck with just a plain old outdoor floodlight pointed at my dish (when I had a dish). I'd turn it on when it was snowing and it would generate enough heat to keep the snow off the dish unless it was really coming down.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I know of three products intended to help with this. One is a dish cover, another is a spray that supposedly makes the snow slide off the dish. It's probably too cold now to apply this. The third is a dish heater.

In my latitude, I have more problem with snow on the LNB arm than on the dish itself. Luckily, I mounted my dish within broom's reach of a window.

One source of dish covers is Dscover, but I note they don't have one for the new 5-sat dish yet.


----------



## crwmlw (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok everyone thanks, Well it stinks for me that the dish isnt in arms reach, its on a second story addition and the only access is with a ladder, I dont have one to go that high either :-( My only option is that spray and Im not sure how well that will do. Thanks for all the help


----------



## FatherTed (Sep 14, 2003)

I had a dish cover on a large dish (DirecWay) and it generally did a good job. I had an occasional problem where some wet snow would end up on the top of the cover and then more ice/snow would spread out from the snow that managed to perch there. It would occasionally collect enough to create a wall of snow on the top and kill the signal.


----------



## BABABA75 (Dec 31, 2005)

Do what I did I now have no snow at all on my dish. I used to get so much snow that the picture would go out so all I did was put a for sale sign in the front yard and moved to florida, this is a garennteed way to stop the snow on your dish.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yeah, but it doesn't stop the hurricanes and tornadoes from moving your dish out of alignment (and cutting power for days...) Oh, and those of you from California - how's those earthquakes?


----------



## roberb (Nov 13, 2003)

The good thing about the earthquakes is that you don't know one's coming and by the time you realize what's happening ... it's over!

Happy new year!

RB


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

mrmike said:


> I used to have pretty good luck with just a plain old outdoor floodlight pointed at my dish (when I had a dish). I'd turn it on when it was snowing and it would generate enough heat to keep the snow off the dish unless it was really coming down.


this may work indeed...the warning on my new 10 million candlepower light says it will burn stuff....just hope the FAA doesn't mind that much juice in the sky


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

You want heat, not light. Use an Infrared lamp. http://shopping.yahoo.com/search?p=infrared lamp shows some for example.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

I spray my dish each fall with a silicone spray I get at an automotive store. When it snows, it never sticks to the dish.


----------



## osultan (Dec 1, 2003)

When I lived in PA, a quick spray with Pam every fall did the trick.


----------

